# Microsoft confirms first Windows 7 zero-day bug



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://computerworld.co.nz/news.nsf/scrt/E9592E1A9719742ACC25766F0066B38D\



> Attacks could be aimed at any browser, not just Internet Explorer (IE), Microsoft warned. After tricking users into visiting a malicious site or a previously-compromised domain, hackers could feed them specially-crafted URIs (uniform resource identifier), and then crash their PCs with malformed SMB packets.
> 
> Microsoft said it may patch the problem, but didn't spell out a timetable or commit to an out-of-cycle update before the next regularly-scheduled Patch Tuesday of December 8. Instead, the company suggested users block TCP ports 139 and 445 at the firewall. Doing so, however, would disable browsers as well as a host of critical services, including network file-sharing and IT group policies.


.


----------



## louise071 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good news! i used windows 7 beta version. but went back to vista because of alot of incompatibilities with the games i play.

_________________________________________________









Technology expert and member of *youserbase*, the technology wiki


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Since this is a SMB issue, I wonder if other versions of Windows would be affected and if not, why not? I also wonder is Samba would be affected by this SMB issue or not.

Peace...


----------

